# Advise needed



## Type2 (Feb 17, 2021)

I have had a very faint positive result and believe I am approx 3 weeks pregnant. I am type 2 and my last results were very high I am on metformin but was supposed to be starting a new medication on monday which I can not take while pregnant. I have had high lft results too and am awaiting that being investigated. I have not been trying to conceive, I am 41 and clinically obese. Any advise on how I can make this a successful pregnancy would be gratefully recieved. I do have children but this is my first pregnancy as a diabetic


----------



## grovesy (Feb 17, 2021)

Type2 said:


> I have had a very faint positive result and believe I am approx 3 weeks pregnant. I am type 2 and my last results were very high I am on metformin but was supposed to be starting a new medication on monday which I can not take while pregnant. I have had high lft results too and am awaiting that being investigated. I have not been trying to conceive, I am 41 and clinically obese. Any advise on how I can make this a successful pregnancy would be gratefully recieved. I do have children but this is my first pregnancy as a diabetic


I suggest you get in contact in touch with who you get your care from. You will need referring to the Specialist Diabetic Pregnancy  team.


----------



## Inka (Feb 17, 2021)

Hi @Type2 Definitely speak to your team. You’ll need a special high dose folic acid that can only be obtained on prescription. You might also be prescribed a very dose of aspirin to help guard against pre-eclampsia.  I’m sure you know you’ll have to keep tight control of your diabetes, and the sooner you speak to your team, the sooner they can help.

If the medicine you were due to start on a Monday was for your diabetes, it might be replaced with insulin, which is fine for pregnancy, so don’t worry about that. There will be options.


----------



## Type2 (Feb 17, 2021)

My folate level was low on my last blood test so the dr has already prescribed me with folic acid, so I actually have enough to last me to being 12 weeks. So do I need to speak to the midwives or my diabetic nurse first? I know I have found out quite early, my period is only a few days late but I am usually pretty regular. Is it normal to see someone so early when you have diabetes?


----------



## Inka (Feb 17, 2021)

Is it the 5mg folic acid? If so, that’s the right one, if not you’ll need another prescription. Yes - definitely speak to your team now! I was told to phone my team as soon as I got a positive test.

You need to speak to your diabetes nurse. You should then be referred to the specialist diabetes team who have pregnancy DSNs. You’ll get extra checks and extra support from them  

You might also see your community midwife for normal pregnancy stuff. I saw mine in-between my hospital appointments. Your GP should be able to advise you about that.

But for now your priority is to phone your diabetes nurse and let them know about your pregnancy so you can get the support of the specialist team as soon as possible.


----------



## Type2 (Feb 17, 2021)

Thank you so much @Inka, it is the 5mg folic acid. I will ring my diabetic nurse tomorrow and see what she says. I feel it's a miracle that I have conceived in the first place with such slim chances of it happening so I will now do everything I can to promote a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Cherrelle DUK (Feb 17, 2021)

Hi Type2, Welcome and congrats on your pregnancy. 

I would defo contact your diabetic nurse but also your GP as some have slightly different remits in terms of the support they have access to.

We've got some info on managing your diabetes whilst pregnant so do take a look https://www.diabetes.org.uk/guide-to-diabetes/life-with-diabetes/pregnancy/during-pregnancy.


----------



## Type2 (Feb 17, 2021)

Thank you so much I just have to get my head round it all now. My youngest is 6 this year so everything has probably changed again...


----------



## grovesy (Feb 18, 2021)

Inka said:


> Is it the 5mg folic acid? If so, that’s the right one, if not you’ll need another prescription. Yes - definitely speak to your team now! I was told to phone my team as soon as I got a positive test.
> 
> You need to speak to your diabetes nurse. You should then be referred to the specialist diabetes team who have pregnancy DSNs. You’ll get extra checks and extra support from them
> 
> ...


I agree!


----------

